# looking for work.



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

Hiya I'm luke as you have already seen the title im looking for a jod that has something to do with reptiles. I first got into reptiles when i was 13. I'm just coming up to 17 now. My favorite type of reptile is the snake. I've been studying snake mostly in the past 4 years and have only one a amel common norm corn snake. My dream in life is to get my own snake shop. 

The reason why i have made this thread up is so i can one day make my dream real. 

I'm a hard working boy that is only intrested in reptiles. Please if anyone out there is looking for work in there reptile shop MP me. 

The place of the shop dont maker i will find a way of getting there.

Thank you for reading and hope to hear from some of you soon. 


Regards Luke


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

cant help you young man but thought you might be interested in this anyway

Amazon to Outback Reptile Experience


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

tricky said:


> cant help you young man but thought you might be interested in this anyway
> 
> Amazon to Outback Reptile Experience


see i can't even go there because its in kent! hate my "parents" why did they move here to the northeast...


----------



## wournous (May 5, 2008)

*work*

hey mate
understand where your coming from I'm from northeast too. but don't get defeated. I'm looking into going into reptile business. if anything develops I'll be sure to let you know. Also try Neeta aquatics.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

wournous said:


> hey mate
> understand where your coming from I'm from northeast too. but don't get defeated. I'm looking into going into reptile business. if anything develops I'll be sure to let you know. Also try Neeta aquatics.


i'm doing the same bud! i'll be in redcar by the looks of things: victory: *scowels now realising the competition*...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

tricky said:


> cant help you young man but thought you might be interested in this anyway
> 
> Amazon to Outback Reptile Experience


love the clip in your sig btw tht guy is a big nosed tw*t


----------



## wournous (May 5, 2008)

*work*

hey no need for the competition we could band join forces


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

Could I sorta join kos all i ever want to do is be around reptile working with them and housing them


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

wournous said:


> hey no need for the competition we could band join forces


yea i was joking and actualy i was thinking the same thing! what reps are you interested in?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

monkeymandude said:


> Could I sorta join kos all i ever want to do is be around reptile working with them and housing them


maybe if all goes well and you could move to the norteast as you are at the other side of the country bud... unless we opend up a mass buisness and took over england!:whip:


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> maybe if all goes well and you could move to the norteast as you are at the other side of the country bud... unless we opend up a mass buisness and took over england!:whip:


 
Dude i would move up there. Thats no problem just stay in a hotel near the shop.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> maybe if all goes well and you could move to the norteast as you are at the other side of the country bud... unless we opend up a mass buisness and took over england!:whip:


 
Next will be world domination!:notworthy:


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

wozza_t said:


> Next will be world domination!:notworthy:


gotta give it to them they are ambitious lol


----------



## wournous (May 5, 2008)

*work*

well I'm interested in all reptiles, just startin a collection again, have prev kept several tarantulas, corn snakes, rough green tree snakes, water dragons and leo geckos and did have a successful stint at breeding crickets. :mf_dribble:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

kieran8143 said:


> gotta give it to them they are ambitious lol


more so than you think i'm starting up soon! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!: victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

monkeymandude said:


> Dude i would move up there. Thats no problem just stay in a hotel near the shop.


are you rich by any chance:whistling2::notworthy:? wish i could just move around like that


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> are you rich by any chance:whistling2::notworthy:? wish i could just move around like that


 

Not that much but i will stany in a hotel till i find a jod then i could stay there for as long as i want.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

well you might be able to help out a bit but i probibaly won't be able to pay you for a long time i'm affraid as i need to see how much money i'm making over the first half a year: victory:


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> well you might be able to help out a bit but i probibaly won't be able to pay you for a long time i'm affraid as i need to see how much money i'm making over the first half a year: victory:


 

thats kl i will find a part time job and the the time im not working i will be helping you : victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bloody hell mate you really got nothing to lose have you!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

i'll certainly let you know if anything crops up bud! thanks for the offer: victory:


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

:lol2: 

I'm thinking of this as the start of my new life.


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> i'll certainly let you know if anything crops up bud! thanks for the offer: victory:


thank you dude


----------



## 5star (Feb 17, 2007)

hi there if you do let me know as well because i have worked with animals since leaving school and i started working with reptiles 2 years ago and two month ago i got a great job at dunston exotics but then he cut my hours last week and now im out of work so im looking as well!!! Thinking of doing wholesale?


----------

